# PTE Reference Number in EOI



## TanishaDevi (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi,

I want to know which is the right reference number to be put in EOI for PTE

1. Test Taker ID
2. Reference ID

From the help button I see that the closest one in Reference ID and hence I have out the same. 

Any thought here? Am I doing it correctly?

Thanks,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Tiken said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know which is the right reference number to be put in EOI for PTE
> 
> ...


Reference ID


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Tiken said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know which is the right reference number to be put in EOI for PTE
> 
> ...


It is the registration ID mentioned in your score report.


----------

